# Help! JBL 1501 filter really really noisy



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

I have reattached my hoses and followed all the instruction

it sounds louder than a washing machine I am worried that it is a dud 

can anyone help????

I am a sad panda


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2012)

Hi Jim
What sound it making rattling or gurgling.
If its rattling.
I would shut it down...check the impellor is in its slot.
If it gurgling...there's probably air in the filter.
Make sure the canister is full of water when you put the filter head on.
Also your in and outlet tubes should be full of water.
hoggie


----------



## ian_m (29 Oct 2012)

You will have still got air in it after assembling.

Turn it off, ensure both inlet and outlet valves are open, pump the priming button until water comes out the outlet pipe and then turn back on.

Might have to do a few times and/or leave a while to get all the air out.

Some people run these filters in their bedrooms so can't be that noisy.


----------



## mlgt (29 Oct 2012)

Its the air in the filter, give it a few restarts or slightly shake it. It will eventually dissapate. 

Takes a few goes and it will be sorted.


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

tried restarting several times 

no dice ...

how long should I let it run to see if the air gets pushed out?

thanks for the help


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2012)

Hi Jim
When Ive had problems with getting air out filters.
This is the method i use although it should work for most canister filters.
Switch it off.
Take the in and out tubes off the head.Make sure outlet pipe is under water in the aquarium.
Get a bowl and tub.
Get a tub to put the filter in, suck water into both the tubes so it runs into the bowl then close the the valves.
Attach the in tube to the head and slowly open the valve so it pushes the air out the canister..a little bit of water should come out the other side...into the tub.
Close the in valve attach the out valve tube.
Open both in/out valves.
Switch on....use the priming button if you have one.
I meant to say if you dont have on/off valves you could try using the primming button with the out tube off but it could get messy.  
Make sure the filter is  switched off. 
hoggie


----------



## ZliBrka (29 Oct 2012)

In my case problem was with tubes being too long and bended. If you dont want to cut tubes (like me) then trie to lift them and give them a little shake. Before that fill the filter with water and turn it on.


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

I think this is a dud filter I have restarted about 10 times now...

and its still making a horrible  noise...

b**ger


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

how long can a planted tank manage without filtration?


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2012)

Is it air trapped or a mechanical noise.


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

seems to be a mechanical noise...


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2012)

Take the head off and take the cover off that holds the impellor in place.
Check to see if there are two small rubber bungs on each end of the impellor shaft.
If not it maybe in the filter.
hoggie


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

only one bung that must  be the problem....

cheers fella...

should have bought the ehiem


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2012)

I thought it may have been from the start.
Have a look on the floor sometimes they fall off if you've had the impellor out, or in the media baskets even in the head....or in the impellor compartment.
hoggie


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

thanks hoggie

such a pain in the bum I searched everywhere and cant seem to locate it 

I think it may not have been on it as I was really careful when I took everything apart.

not sure if I should send this back DSR and get the ehiem.


----------

